# Redbirddog is five today



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/06/redbirddogs-fifth-anniverary-today.html
Five years ago today I posted my first post. "In the Dog House" as we sat in our motor home in the desert north of Reno, Nevada. June 8, 2009. I was on a high from getting a placement in a Derby run with Bailey. The adventures were just beginning and I felt I needed to share. What a range of adventures these dogs and I have shared. Many with my bride of 39 years and some with my children and grandchildren. 

These dogs add something you can't put a name to. You can try to explain it to someone but it never quite comes out right. Hope the 649 posts over the last 60 months have been as good to read as they were to write.

Fun times. Happy trails and trials,

Rod aka RBD


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I love your blog and I am thankful for the info you and others give to us new V owners. Congrats on 5 years and keep em coming! ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

happy 5th birthday RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - HB !!!!!!!! - PIKE has eaten socks older than this - what they bring 2 us ? - if you love them - (U DO ) a learning curve that is ALWAYS on the rise !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Happy 5th Birthday RBD, hope you have a great one, Darcy sends you all her very very best birthday wishes..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations. 
Five years of sharing your life experiences with this wonderful breed.
While they are not for everyone, some of us would be lost without them.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations, Rod... Nice!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Your "Rookie" card is officially expired. 
Well done my friend.
Ken


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So RBD... Is this a BD, or and Anniversary??
Wow, Your Blog is such an enjoyable read, informative, inspiring, beautiful educational, etc... and ONE of these days... we are going to find ourselves in your beautiful neck of the world and visit, Because you have invited us. 
Thank you for keeping your "LOG" Burning.
;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> So RBD... Is this a BD, or and Anniversary??


A blog is birthed. It is born, grows through young age, matures and one day dies.

I thought about that for a couple seconds between using birthday or anniversary. Birthday was easier to spell. :

Thanks and come on up. Love to share some of our "hidden treasures."

I have a new way when sales people want to make an appointment with me. I tell them to bring their hiking shoes and meet me at a trail head (of my choice). For 90 minutes and 5 miles, as the dogs run free, they can try and sell some product or service. 

It separates the weak from the strong. 8)

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds like you have found the optimum way to turn work into play...


----------

